# Established Hens Fighting Each other



## beb444 (May 9, 2017)

So, my hens have been together since they were 1 day old, they are about 1.5 now.  Nothing has changed recently, no new chickens, no changes in the coop, etc..  About 2 days ago I noticed one of my EE's attacking an Australorp.  They have had no problems in the past(and still the EE only has a problem with the Australorp-the Australorp is fine with her.)  I am still not sure if the Australorp is brooding or not because she has been nesting for about 6 days- I sort of think that she might just be scared though and is hiding. 

But my Australorp won't eat or do anything unless I get her off the nest and then she is out in the coop just chilling and eating.  However, while she does this the EE has to be free ranging, otherwise she will attack her.  They were both out free ranging today and the second the Australorp walked out the EE ran and jumped on top of her and started chasing her and attacking her.  My Australorp is super scared and I will be leaving soon so the petsitter will be watching.  I need to get this taken care of before then! Please help me! All questions/recommendations/guesses on what is causing this is MORE THAN welcome! Just want my girls to get along again)


----------



## CTKen (May 10, 2017)

Maybe the victim is sick? In such cases, the flock will try and drive the sick chicken out of the flock. Sorry, that's the only thought that springs to mind. Hopefully others will be able to help


----------



## aart (May 10, 2017)

How many birds total?
Is your coop plenty roomy for the number of birds you have?
Ranging is great but crowded coops can create animosity that can become a bad habit outside of coop too.
Aussie might be sick or broody.....is she on nest all night too?
I'd give that bully a time out.


----------



## beb444 (May 10, 2017)

aart said:


> How many birds total?
> Is your coop plenty roomy for the number of birds you have?
> Ranging is great but crowded coops can create animosity that can become a bad habit outside of coop too.
> Aussie might be sick or broody.....is she on nest all night too?
> I'd give that bully a time out.


I have 7 birds total.  Yes, the coop is huge they all have plenty of space.  Yes, she does stay on the nest all night-I was moving her into the other coop at night (we have one laying coop-one sleeping coop) but now that I know her and the EE aren't getting along I don't push her.  Should I?  Ok, I'll give her a time out Thanks for your help!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Sounds broody to me. Other hens will often fight with broody hens. They are disruptive to the flock and are best broken as soon as you notice it.


----------



## beb444 (May 12, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Sounds broody to me. Other hens will often fight with broody hens. They are disruptive to the flock and are best broken as soon as you notice it.


Thank you! I will try and break her this weekend


----------

